# L'agghiacciante debutto di Bonera con il Villarreal. Video.



## admin (18 Settembre 2015)

Debutto horror per Daniele Bonera con la maglia del Villarreal in Europa League, contro il Rapid Vienna. L'ex difensore rossonero, con la squadra in vantaggio per 1-0, prima ha commesso il fallo che ha regalato agli austriaci la punizione da cui è nato l'1-1, poi ha steso in area un avversario: rigore e gol del 2-1 finale a favore del Rapid.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Didaco (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



ahahah, che sciagura!


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Settembre 2015)

Ahahahahahhaha mamma mia che asino!! Quando dicevamo che era il difensore più scarso del campionato mica esageravamo


----------



## Didaco (18 Settembre 2015)

Speriamo non lo spediscano in panca già dalla prossima partita. Vogliamo gustarcelo ancora un po'!


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2015)

fantozziano....si sapeva


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



 
Ci ha appestato per 10 anni, ora sorbirevelo voi, uomini coraggiosi!


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Settembre 2015)

, che scandalo umano,


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2015)

Bonny numero uno <3


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

Un giocatore che si è fatto una carriera in questa maniera, senza fare niente!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Settembre 2015)

Riprendiamolo,
non è corretto affliggere ad altri una simile sciagura


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Riprendiamolo,
> non è corretto affliggere ad altri una simile sciagura



Beh lo ci hanno dato Zappata. Siamo pari.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2015)

Tutto ciò mi rievoca tanti ma tanti brutti ricordi. Grazie a Dio non è più con noi a dispensare regali ogni domenica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2015)

Io credo potesse ambire al massimo ad un club di serie B e nemmeno di alta classifica. È davvero finitissimo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io credo potesse ambire al massimo ad un club di serie B e nemmeno di alta classifica. È davvero finitissimo.


Scusa, ma perchè è mai iniziato, è una pippa di proporzioni epiche.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma perchè è mai iniziato, è una pippa di proporzioni epiche.


In passato è stato un giocatore affidabile, una buona riserva ma molti anni fa e già allora a Bonera si ricorreva in totale emergenza, pensa adesso, vecchissimo e impresentabile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Settembre 2015)

Normale amministrazione per Bonny ieri sera. Da anni al top nel far andare male il proprio club


----------



## Hammer (18 Settembre 2015)

Fossi il presidente del Villareal prenderei a calci in faccia il responsabile dell'acquisto di Bonera. Roba da matti 

Sarei proprio curioso di sapere cosa pensa un tifoso del Villareal leggendo questo topic


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Fossi il presidente del Villareal prenderei a calci in faccia il responsabile dell'acquisto di Bonera. Roba da matti
> 
> Sarei proprio curioso di sapere cosa pensa un tifoso del Villareal leggendo questo topic



Spegne il computer (direttamente dal pulsante).


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

Ho trovato il forum del Villareal
Ecco un commento

*jugar con bonera, rukavina y jokic a la vez es suicidio. El primero sobre todo.

Baptistao ha metido la mas dificil y ha fallado unas........ 

Adrian muy mal. 

Y se espera muucho mas de los samus, malisimo hoy.

El resto regular y jona bien. Este partido en la vuelta lo ganamos 4-0*


Insomma gli vogliono bene.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Settembre 2015)

Nessun giocatore sa cambiare le partite come lui.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2015)

che sciagura umana. 

pazzesco che ci sia stato ancora qualcuno disposto a dargli un contratto.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2015)

Dovevano guardarsi le partite fatte nel Milan prima di prenderlo


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In passato è stato un giocatore affidabile, una buona riserva ma molti anni fa e già allora a Bonera si ricorreva in totale emergenza, pensa adesso, vecchissimo e impresentabile.



Forse un tempo, come dici tu caro [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , era un giocatore affidabile, ma ora , solo un malato di mente lo terrebbe, pensa, per me è è più scarso di Zaccardo, e pure di molto


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che sciagura umana.
> 
> pazzesco che ci sia stato ancora qualcuno disposto a dargli un contratto.



solo un pazzo lo poteva fare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Settembre 2015)

Che dire? Bonera e una garanzia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2015)

Uno dei più clamorosi raccomandati nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2015)

Cosí impara a rubare lo stipendio per anni...e poi con noi ha dimostrato di essere un uomo piccolo piccolo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

gli altri anni pregavo che si rompesse ogni singolo arto esistente...quest'anno prego nella sua presenza fissa in campo...è uno spettacolo...non sbaglia un colpo


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma perchè è mai iniziato, è una pippa di proporzioni epiche.



non serve aggiungere altro!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> gli altri anni pregavo che si rompesse ogni singolo arto esistente...quest'anno prego nella sua presenza fissa in campo...è uno spettacolo...non sbaglia un colpo



Ma gioca?..no perché il Villareal ha la terza difesa del torneo, praticamente come il Barca e dietro solo al granitico Atletico di Simeone


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma gioca?..no perché il Villareal ha la terza difesa del torneo, praticamente come il Barca e dietro solo al granitico Atletico di Simeone



A quanto pare dopo il disastro in EL ha giocato appena 4 partite in Liga, insomma ci hanno puntato forte.


----------



## S.1899 (19 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nessun giocatore sa cambiare le partite come lui.


----------

